

Mozilla and Unity bring games to the Web without plugins, at near-native speeds - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/03/18/mozilla-helps-bring-unity-games-web-without-plugins-near-native-speeds-achieved-webgl-asm-js/

======
nailer
Love, love love the Unity authoring tools. Being able to publish to the web
might make for both some great games and some great webGL 'experience' type
sites.

------
JelteF
I would love to be able to play Unity games on Linux in the browser. Currently
there is no Linux plugin and that kind of sucks. WebGL support would be the
ultimate solution of course.

------
Ygg2
I'd love to see Unity, without the need for plugin, that would make Unity
games, really accessible. But only if it's done as a first class thing, and
not a fallback option.

------
dragonbonheur
There are other alternatives which will appeal even to 12 year olds:
[http://pewtersoftware.com/browserbasic/](http://pewtersoftware.com/browserbasic/)
(based on [http://kikito.github.io/luv.js/](http://kikito.github.io/luv.js/))

~~~
SifJar
A quick look at that site reveals that is NOTHING compared to Unity. Unity is
a rather powerful gaming engine (that powers a surprising number of very
popular games), compared to what can be achieved with BASIC.

~~~
Ygg2
How about Godot Engine
[http://www.godotengine.org/wp/](http://www.godotengine.org/wp/)

It seems powerful, 2D/3D and open source?

------
Jare
The size of the generated asmjs files is going to be a challenge for practical
uses of this (the Unity engine is pretty large), but it is a huge
accomplishment.

~~~
azakai
Code size is a concern on the web, of course, but typically in games the size
of the art assets is much larger.

~~~
Jare
During Brendan Eich's Fluentconf presentation of UE4 on asm.js, the file sizes
were visible for an instant: 570 megs of assets, 210 megs of js. The code will
gzip nicely but we're still talking tens of megabytes. Unity 5 is probably in
that ballpark.

